# هكذا زوجك يلبي طلبات



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2009)

*




 *
*هكذا زوجك يلبي طلبات*

يمكنك أن تقنعي زوجك بتلبية طلباتك بهدوء من دون مشاكل أو مشاحنات زوجية .
فالزوج في أغلب الأحيان لا يحب الزوجه كثيرة الطلبات وأكثر الخلفات سببها ذلك .


هذه مجموعة من النصائح التي قد تفيدك لكي يلبي زوجك طلباتك بهدوء :

1- يجب ان تكون طلباتك معقوله ومنطقية وبشكل لا يسبب الدهشة أو المفاجأة لزوجك عندما تطلبينها .

2- إذا كانت لديه مشاكل في عمله فبلاشك سيكون متوتر لذا يجب تأجيل طلباتك لوقت آخر فهو محتاج للتعاطف والحنان منك .

3- عليك أختيار الوقت المناسب عند الطلب .

4- الأخذ والعطاء هو مفتاح النوال فإذا أردتي الحصول على ماتريدين فعليك
توفير مايريد حيث ان تلبية رغباته هي جزء من حصولك على رغباتك .

5- أياك واسلوب الأستغلال لأن الزوج إذا أحس انك تستغلينه فلن يكون متجاوباً معك .

6- تهيئة الجو العائلي الدافئ بأستمرار.

7- عدم مناقشة الزوج بأي طلب أو أقتراح أمام الأولاد أو أحد أفراد العائلتين.

8- مراعاة ميزانية الزوج والتزاماته إذا كان الطلب يحتاج إلى نفقات إضافية .

9- التأقلم مع طبيعة الرجل ومراعاة مايكره ومايحب.

10-لا تستشهدي بأحدى قريباتك أو صديقاتك أنما أطرحي طلبك بأسلوب يحبه زوجك

11- عليك بالمرونه والبعد عن الشد والعناد

12- لا تدفعي ابنائك للطلب بدلاً عنك

13- تعودي على اسلوب الديمقراطيه في النقاش ولا تلجأي إلى الغضب أو ذرف الدموع في سبيل تحقيق طلبك

منقول​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على النصائح


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2009)

احم احم تنفع الحاجات دى اليومين دول يا نون برضو بس على مين لو مرضيش دمعتين نخلص الموضوع ​


----------



## المتميزة (16 يونيو 2009)

*حلو جدا ميرسي ليكي ويا ريت كلنا نبقى كدة 

بس هو الدموع بتخلي الزوج يلبي طلبات الزوجة :d​​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى نصائح جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا  كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على النصائح الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا وليم
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااائع يا كاندى
> 
> ميرررررسى على النصائح
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> احم احم تنفع الحاجات دى اليومين دول يا نون برضو بس على مين لو مرضيش دمعتين نخلص الموضوع ​




يا جامد انت 

ماشى يا مرنون 
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> *حلو جدا ميرسي ليكي ويا ريت كلنا نبقى كدة
> 
> بس هو الدموع بتخلي الزوج يلبي طلبات الزوجة :d​​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا معاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى نصائح جميلة اوووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا  كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع هم جدا

أختنا الغاليه

شكــــــــــــــرا
لطرحه

المشكله ليست فى طلب الزوجات

لكن فى بعضهم صفه الطمع لو وجدت زوجها مهاه فلوس بدل ما تدبر تبددهم

وكمان بعضهم لا يقنع بأى هديه لو مثلا حلق وغالى وقيم عاوزه الأغلى
وكذا عاوزه الأحدث فى الأجهزه الكهربائيه

لازم الزوجه تقدر ظروف زوجها وتكبره معاها وترفعه مش تنزله 


أكرر شكرى لحضرتك

العدرا تباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا يا كاندى

شكرا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع هم جدا
> 
> أختنا الغاليه
> 
> ...



اخى النهيسى 

انا معاك فى كل كلمه قلتها 

انا بشوف لو ورده  تكفى للتعبير عن شعوره 

شكرااااااااااااااااا للتعبق الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااائعه​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا يا كاندى
> 
> شكرا ليك​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ستيفان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الموضوع 
خلينا نتعلم ههههه​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> شكرا" على الموضوع
> خلينا نتعلم ههههه


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## انديا (8 يوليو 2011)

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جدا  يا قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## girgis2 (8 يوليو 2011)

أياك واسلوب الأستغلال لأن الزوج إذا أحس انك تستغلينه فلن يكون متجاوباً معك

مراعاة ميزانية الزوج والتزاماته إذا كان الطلب يحتاج إلى نفقات إضافية

التأقلم مع طبيعة الرجل ومراعاة مايكره ومايحب

عليك بالمرونه والبعد عن الشد والعناد

*أهم حاجة دول هههههه

شكرااا وربنا يباركك ويرجعك للمنتدى بالسلامة
*​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2011)

انديا قال:


> موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جدا  يا قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> أياك واسلوب الأستغلال لأن الزوج إذا أحس انك تستغلينه فلن يكون متجاوباً معك
> 
> مراعاة ميزانية الزوج والتزاماته إذا كان الطلب يحتاج إلى نفقات إضافية
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك

ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------

